# Professional and Educational Organizations > Professional and Educational Organizations Discussion Forum >  ABO Credits online

## Joann Raytar

Rodenstock is offering 2 free (1 credit) courses online at the *Rodenstock Academy*

The *Rodenstock Home Page* links to other CE events across the US.

----------


## Ney Rojas-Mejia

Thanks.  :-)

Ney

----------


## Joann Raytar

*Sola* also has a few free CE courses available here *Sola: Educational Opportunities*.  You have to register before you can review the material and take the test.

It is worth a look.  You might even be familiar with the fellow that authored the  courses.  I'm not going to tell you who; you have to go find out.
;) 

*Vision Monday* also has an online course availbale here: *Variable Tint Lenses*.  Again, you may recognize a couple of people on the panel.

These courses may not count if you are licensed in a state that requires face to face CE courses (NY, CT) but they are still a good way of keeping on top of technology.

----------


## Joann Raytar

Titmus is offering (2) free ABO credits online at *http://www.quantumoptical.com/tssb/ssbintro.htm* titled Creating A Successful Safety Business.

11/10/01, Qunatum is no longer offering this course for free.  The fee is now $25 but there are other courses also being offered now.

----------


## Cindy Hamlin

Jo, 
You can get CE credits for NY on-line at opticaltraining.com.  They are $33 per credit hour and I know of NY licenses living out of the state that use this site to get the required CE's.

~Cindy

----------


## Joann Raytar

Cindy,

I have to find the mailer but opticaltraining.com also has face to face CE's available in New England soon.  I will find the dates and the location for folks tomorrow.

----------


## Steve Machol

Quantum Optical  also offers several online CE courses:

$25.00 for a one credit course
$45.00 for a two credit course

----------


## Joann Raytar

Harry and others following this thread:

The replies to this thread regarding Face To Face CE Credits have been moved to their own thread.  You can find that thread here:*Education and Professional Organizations > Face To Face CE Credits*

----------


## hcjilson

Hey Pard- I got a 404 error on Rodenstock Academy- did this just go down?
hj

----------


## Joann Raytar

Thanks a bunch Harry.  I tracked down the new location and the link above now points to the correct page again.

----------


## hcjilson

Thank you pard...Oh! I wish I had Your powers hj

----------


## Joann Raytar

Harry,

I will let you in on my secret powers.  If I want to find something I just enter the word or phrase into my browser's address bar and it will either go right to a site if there is a .com address by that word or it will search for the term.  IE appears to use MicroSoft each time but Netscape will rotate search engines.  Most of NS's search engines are part of the Open Directory Project:
*http://dmoz.org/*

----------


## Cindy Hamlin

http://www.marchon.com/HTML2001/courses01.html

And 20/20 has a ton:

http://www.2020mag.com/article.asp?page=ce/main.htm

BCI Vision Care has a lot available as well:

http://www.visioncarece.com/index.asp

~Cindy

----------


## ericl

Specialty Lens Corporation is sponsoring a free online seminar on polarized lenses for 1 ABO credit.  The seminar is being hosted by a number of wholesale laboratories.  For information on how to acess this seminar contact Specialty Lens at 1-800-366-1382. :Cool:

----------


## jkat

VisionCareCE  has just added a bunch of new courses to their site for Optometrists also, I think like 7 courses.  They have quite a few courses on their site now.

----------


## MVEYES

Hi All,

Has anyone taken these courses? How are they monitored? Courses offered for ABO credit has to be monitored or someone could take them for you (if you were dishonest), right?

 :Cool:  Jerry

----------


## Joann Raytar

Jerry,

This is another one that is going to depend on the state you are in.  In CT these courses count towards ABO/NCLE renewal, if ABO approved, for apprentices only.  Only "face to face" courses count towards license renewal.

I thought the 20/20 courses Cindy posted were useful as far as the business end of a practice.  They covered merchandising quite well.

The courses offered on SOLA's website are actually quite good and I'm not just saying that because our own Darryl Meister happens to be the author of a few.  Darryl has managed to keep his courses from being infomercials and he actually teaches us some things.

----------


## MVEYES

Wouldn't it be great to have uniformity throughout the states. I could picture people taking online courses and going to a local center where they could take a 10 question quiz over the material they learned from the online course. We conducted a survey in our state and one of the key issues about continuing education was time and location. Online courses would solve a lot of problems.

:) Jerry

----------


## Joann Raytar

Jerry,

This wouldn't be so hard to do either.  I am sure there are other professions that require continuing ed to maintain certifications and licensure.  Why not have a network that works through the public library system.  You go in, show a picture ID then log on and take the actual test.  Maybe it wouldn't fly right now; perhaps we would need national licensure to be recognized for something like this though a government building like a library.

----------


## MVEYES

You hit this one right on the nose. That's a great idea.


:cheers: Jerry

----------


## Judy Canty

One of the added benefits of face-to-face education, is the opportunity to meet and talk with other Eyecare Professionals. The value of the seminars is always there, but the human contact, information sharing and networking is well worth the expense of attending in person.
Alas, if not for the education, many ECP's would ignore their state and national organizations completely.  
A bit of scotch, a good cigar and conversation with my peers beats the happy beep of a computer any day!

----------


## MVEYES

Face to face is very important but there should be some portion of the education requirement that could be an online experience.

 :Cool:  Jerry



_______________________________________________
*! sevitcepsreP tnereffiD evaH llA eW*

----------


## Judy Canty

But where's the cut off?  If one is ok, won't two be better?  After a while, we'll all stay home, stare at a screen and talk to ourselves...

----------


## chip anderson

Jerry:

Unfortuantely Public Library People are salaried bureaucrats.  Very few inovative things actually get put into motion before they have been SOP for the rest of civilization for some time.

I'll pay for this , my wife is executive secretary for the state library association.

Chip

----------


## MVEYES

No problem there. My wife is the music librarian here and I have met some of her coworkers.



 :Cool:  Jerry




_________________________________________
*! sevitcepsreP tnereffiD evaH llA eW*

----------


## MVEYES

I have found that the people attending the meetings now either want to come into the exhibit halls and network or they tend to stay away.  There just are some in our profession who dont want to socialize. I don't think that would stop the rest of us from meeting and having some good times. Thirty percent of the credits that we need could take some stress off of those of us who have to make a four hour driving trip to make up 2 hours of CE for our license or ABO certification.

 :Cool:  Jerry

__________________________________
*! sevitcepsreP tnereffiD evaH llA eW*

----------

